# The race



## Lant-ern (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

Definitely going to loose that one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 3, 2022)

That is hilarious!!!  I'm still grinning.
Gary


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 3, 2022)

When I worked, our plant manager would tell us how competition in the industry was doing compared to us and how we needed to stay ahead. His favorite saying was that we didn't need to outrun the bear, just outrun everyone else...


----------

